# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Vizita e Benediktit XVI në Tokën e Shenjtë

## toni77_toni

*Vizita Apostolike e Benediktit XVI ne Token Shenjte (8 deri 15 maj 2009)*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Ceremonia e mireseardhjes ne Aeroportin Nderkombetar "Queen Alia", ne Aman (Jordan)*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Ceremonia e mireseardhjes ne Aeroportin Nderkombetar "Queen Alia", ne Aman (Jordan)*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Ceremonia e mireseardhjes ne Aeroportin Nderkombetar "Queen Alia", ne Aman (Jordan)*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Papa në Qendrën Regina Pacis në Aman:* *vij të lutem për paqen e bashkimin*

*Qëllimin e vizitës në Tokën Shenjte, e shpjegoi Papa Benedikti XVI gjatë vizitës në qendrën Regina Pacis në Aman, për të sëmurët me të meta fizike. Papa u takua sot pasdite në kishën e Qendrës me rreth 600 përfaqësues të të rinjve e të veprimtarëve të saj, të cilëve u dhuroi një tabernakull:*

_Unë vij thjesht me një qëllim, me një shpresë  u tha Ati i Shenjtë atyre  të lutem për dhuratën e çmuar të bashkimit e të paqes, sidomos në Lindjen e Mesme. Paqe për individët, për prindërit e fëmijët, për bashkësitë, paqe për Jeruzalemin, për Tokën Shenjte, për rajonin, paqe për krejt familjen njerëzore; paqe e qëndrueshme, që lind nga drejtësia, nga integriteti e mirëkuptimi, paqe që vjen nga përvujtëria, nga falja e nga dëshira e thellë për të jetuar në harmoni si një realitet i vetëm._

*Por si mund të arrihet kjo paqe, në situatën e sotme të Tokës Shenjte, ku armëpushimi është gjithnjë i përkohshëm e ku problemet për tu zgjidhur mbeten gjithnjë të mëdha e duken të pakapërcyeshme? Papa iu referua përvojës së të sëmurëve të pranishëm në Qendër, të cilët e pritën me brohoritje e këngë, që e mbushën me hare vendin dhe e bënë atmosferën veçanërisht entuziaste.* 

*Falenderoi motrat komboniane dhe personelin laik që punon aty, e në përpjekjen për gjetjen e rrugës së paqes, foli për rrugët që i kanë sjellë të sëmurët në Qendrën Regina Pacis të Amanit, themeluar nga Patriku latin i Jeruzalemit, Fuad Tual:*

_Disa prej jush luftojnë me guxim me forma invaliditeti, të tjerë kanë duruar refuzimin, e disa prej jush janë tërhequr nga ky vend paqeje thjesht për të kërkuar inkurajim e mbështetje_

*E di mirë, vazhdoi Papa, se Qendra lufton për ti dhënë vendin e merituar invalidëve në shoqëri. Nganjëherë, është e vështirë të gjejmë arësyen për sprovat fizike apo emotive, që duhet të kapërcejmë. Por feja e arësyeja na ndihmojnë të shohim një horizont përtej vetvetes, për ta imagjinuar jetën, ashtu si e do Zoti. Kjo është forca e të krishterit, që përmes vuajtjes, gjen shëlbimin, theksoi Benedikti XVI, e kjo është edhe rruga jo e lehtë drejt paqes. Është rrugë që nuk jep rezultate të menjëhershme, por dalëngadalë e ndryshon njeriun në thellësi dhe e bën të kuptojë se sa mundësi të mrekullueshme hapen para tij, kur zemra pranon të vërtetën e Zotit e planin e tij për secilin e për botën mbarë:*
_Përvoja juaj e dhimbjes, dëshmia juaj në favor të përdëllimit e mëshirës, vendosmëria juaj për të kapërcyer pengesat që hasni, më inkurajojnë të besoj se vuajtja mund të na ndryshojë për mirë. Në sprovat tona personale e duke qëndruar pranë të tjerëve në vuajtje, kuptojmë thelbin e humanitetit tonë, bëhemi, si të thuash, më njerëzorë. E fillojmë të kuptojmë se, në një plan tjetër, edhe zemrat e ngurtësuara nga cinizmi, apo nga padrejtësia, edhe zemrat që e kanë vështirë të falin nuk janë kurrë larg rrezes së veprimit të Hyjit e mund të hapen gjithnjë për një ekzistencë të re, për paqen._

*Paqja pra, theksoi Benedikti XVI, është veprimtari e përditshme, që duhet shoqëruar me lutje. Lutja është shpresa në veprim. E Papa iu drejtua të sëmurëve e veprimtarëve të Qendrës Regina Pacis me fjalët:*

_Ju kërkoj të gjithëve të luteni çdo ditë për botën Lutuni për mua çdo ditë të shtegtimit tim; për ripërtëritjen time shpirtërore e për kthimin e zemrave që të falin e të solidarizohen siç thotë Zoti, me qëllim që shpresa ime  shpresa jonë  për bashkimin e paqen në botë të sjellë fryte të begata._

*Benedikti XVI përsëriti sot për një çast në Aman, gjestin e vënies së shallit të palestinezëve, apo kefiah, të cilin e bëri edhe tri javë më parë gjatë Audiencës së përgjithshme në Romë. Shalli iu lidh në qafë nga një djalë invalid i Qendrës.*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Foto, me rastin e Vizits te Mbreti i Jordanise, ne Pallatin mbreteror Reale al-Husseinye*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Foto, me rastin e Vizits te Mbreti i Jordanise, ne Pallatin mbreteror Reale al-Husseinye*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Papa takohet me Mbretin dhe Mbretëreshën e Jordanisë*

*Pasdite, në orën 17.40 me orën vendase, 16.40 me atë evropiane, Benedikti XVI i bëri një vizitë mirësjelljeje Lartmadhërive të tyre, Mbretit e Mbretëreshës së Jordanisë. Papa u prit te porta e pallatit nga vetë Mbreti Abdallah, i cili e shoqëroi në studion, ku u mbajt takimi privat. Ndërkaq, në një nga sallonet aty pranë, grupi që shoqëron Atin e Shenjtë u takua me dinjitarët më të lartë të Shtëpisë Mbretërore e me përfaqësues të qeverisë. Në përfundim të takimit privat - fotografitë zyrtare dhe shkëmbimi i dhuratave. Dhurata e Papës ishte Stampa Civitas  Harta e re e Qytetit të Vatikanit, gravurë origjinale e gdhendur me daltë sipas idesë e vizatimit të Pierluigji Izola-s, skalitur nga Patricio di Shulo e Gjuzepe Greko, stampuar me dorë nga Antonio Sanino.

Mbreti i Jordanisë, Lartmadhëria e Tij, Abdallah II Bin Al-Hussein, djali i parë i Mbretit Hussein dhe i gruas së tij të dytë, Princeshës Muna (Antoinette Gardner), lindi në Aman më 30 janar 1962. Studioi në Akademinë Ushtarake Britanike të Sandhurst, në Oksford dhe në Georgetown në SHBA. Gjeneral divizioni në Ushtri, Komandat i Njësive speciale kundër terrorizmit, zuri në fron vendin e të jatit, pak ditë para vdekjes së tij. Sovran që nga 7 shkurti 1999, është pritur në audiencë nga Gjon Pali II më 18 shtator 1999 në Kastel Gandolfo. Është i martuar me mbretëreshën Rania (Al-Yassin) me të cilën ka katër fëmijë. Mbreti Abdallah është pasardhësi i 43-të i drejtpërdrejtë i Profetit Muhamed, në vijë mashkullore, që nis me nipin e Profetit Al-Hasan, sepse vetë Profeti nuk pati djalë. Dinastia hashemite ka qeverisur në Mekë që nga viti 1201, deri në vitin 1925. I nderuari Hussein Bin Ali (stërgjysh i Mbretit Abdallah), Emir i Mekës e mbret i Hegjiazit, udhëhoqi revoltën e madhe arabe të vitit 1916 kundër pushtimit otoman, që përfundoi me çlirimin dhe me krijimin e shteteve të Hegjiazit, Sirisë, Irakut e Transjordanisë. Djali i dytë i mbretit Hussein, Abdallah, themeloi emiratin e Transjordanisë më 11 prill të vitit 1921. Emirati, pasi fitoi pavarësinë nga Britania e Madhe më 22 mars 1946, që nga kjo datë quhet Mbretëria hashemite e Jordanisë. Mbreti Hussein (që mbretëroi nga 1952 deri më 1999), priti Palin VI gjatë shtegtimit të tij në Tokën Shenjte në vitin 1964 dhe e shoqëroi deri tek portat e Jeruzalemit. U prit disa herë nga Gjon Pali II.

Përfundon kështu dita e parë e shtegtimit të Papës në Jordani. Nesër ju ftojmë ta ndjekim së bashku Atin e Shenjtë në Malin Nebo, në bazilikën e Memorialit të Moisiut; në Madaba, pastaj, ku do të bekojë gurin e parë të Universitetit të patriarkatit, në Muzeun hashemit e në Xhaminë Al-Husein Bin Talal të Amanit, në takimin me krerët fetarë myslimanë, me Trupin diplomatik dhe me Rektorët e universiteteve jordaneze , së fundi, në kremtimin e lutjeve mbrëmësore në katedralen e Shën Gjergjit.*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Papa në Memorialin e Moisiut mbi Malin Nebo:* 
*Kisha e bashkuar në mënyrë të pandashme me popullin hebre*


*Dita e dytë e Papës në Jordani filloi me vizitën në Bazilikën e lashtë të Memorialit të Moisiut mbi Malin Nebo.*

_"The ancient tradition of pilgrimage... 
Tradita e lashtë e shtegtimit në viset e shenjta  theksoi Papa  na kujton lidhjen e pazgjidhshme të Kishës me popullin hebre. Që nga fillimet e veta, Kisha në këto troje ka përkujtuar gjithnjë figurat e Besëlidhjes së Vjetër, si shenjë e vlerësimit të thellë për unitetin e dy Besëlidhjeve._

*Ati i Shenjtë uroi, në vijim, që ky takim kaq domethënës në majën e një mali, prej nga shihen viset më të rëndësishme të dy Besëlidhjeve, të thellojë dashurinë për Shkrimin Shenjt, dëshirën për të kapërcyer çdo pengesë, që i kundërvihet pajtimit ndërmjet të krishterëve e hebrenjve, respektin reciprok e bashkëpunimin, në shërbim të paqes, për të cilën fjala e Zotit i thërret të dyja palët.*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Papa në Memorialin e Moisiut mbi Malin Nebo:* 
*Kisha e bashkuar në mënyrë të pandashme me popullin hebre*



*Dita e dytë e Papës në Jordani filloi me vizitën në Bazilikën e lashtë të Memorialit të Moisiut mbi Malin Nebo.*


_"Tradita e lashtë e shtegtimit në viset e shenjta  theksoi Papa  na kujton lidhjen e pazgjidhshme të Kishës me popullin hebre. Që nga fillimet e veta, Kisha në këto troje ka përkujtuar gjithnjë figurat e Besëlidhjes së Vjetër, si shenjë e vlerësimit të thellë për unitetin e dy Besëlidhjeve._

----------


## toni77_toni

*Papa në Memorialin e Moisiut mbi Malin Nebo:* 

*Kisha e bashkuar në mënyrë të pandashme me popullin hebre*




*Dita e dytë e Papës në Jordani filloi me vizitën në Bazilikën e lashtë të Memorialit të Moisiut mbi Malin Nebo.*


_"Tradita e lashtë e shtegtimit në viset e shenjta  theksoi Papa  na kujton lidhjen e pazgjidhshme të Kishës me popullin hebre. Që nga fillimet e veta, Kisha në këto troje ka përkujtuar gjithnjë figurat e Besëlidhjes së Vjetër, si shenjë e vlerësimit të thellë për unitetin e dy Besëlidhjeve._

----------


## toni77_toni

*Zëri autentik i fesë sjell bashkim, drejtësi, mirëkuptim e paqe!: kështu Benedikti XVI përfaqësuesve të riteve katolike gjatë Mbrëmësoreve në Aman*

*Dita e dytë e vizitës së Papës Benedikti XVI në Tokën Shenjte - sot në Jordani - përfundoi me kremtimin e Mbrëmësoreve me meshtarët, rregulltarët e rregulltaret, seminaristët dhe përfaqësuesit e Lëvizjeve të ndryshme kishtare në Katedralen greko-melkite të Amanit. Një lutje në praninë e përfaqësuesve të riteve të ndryshme katolike, që Ati i Shenjtë i falenderoi për impenjimin e tyre të jashtëzakonshëm në një tokë ku janë thjesht një pakicë fetare:*

_Kishat e veçanta brenda Kishës universale  tha Papa Racinger  dëshmojnë për dinamizmin e rrugës së saj tokësore dhe nxjerrin në pah për të gjithë besimtarët thesarin e traditave shpirtërore, liturgjike dhe kishtare, që tregojnë mirësinë universale të Zotit e vullnetin e Tij, të shfaqur në krejt historinë, për ti tërhequr të gjithë brenda jetës së tij hyjnore._

*Papa kujtoi se këto bashkësi të krishtera, edhe pse sot janë pakicë, i kanë rrënjët e lashta. Pjesa më e madhe ka lidhje me Patriarkatin e Antiokisë e pikërisht në Antioki, dymijë vjet më parë, dishepujt e Krishtit u thirrën të krishterë për herë të parë:* 

_Ju shumëfishoni jehonën e shpalljes së parë të Ungjillit, gjallëroni kujtimet e lashta të veprave të Hyjit, bëni të pranishme hiret e tij të shëlbimit e përhapni sërish rrezen e parë të dritës së Pashkëve dhe dridhjen e flakëve të Rrëshajve._

*Duke përdorur Psalmin 103, të parin e Lutjeve të sotme Mbrëmësore, Ati i Shenjtë shpjegoi se si puna e përditshme e bashkësive të krishtera është ti largohen së keqes për të kërkuar të vërtetën e Hyjit e për tu rrethuar me forcën e tij.* 

*Pikërisht ky psalm, tha Papa, na kërkon që të jemi vigjilentë, të vetëdijshëm se forcat e errësirës veprojnë në botë. Hapi i parë për tu çliruar nga kjo errësirë është Pagëzimi, për të marrë pjesë pastaj për gjithë jetën në lëvizjen dinamike nga vdekja në jetë, nga errësira në dritë, nga dëshpërimi në shpresë, lëvizje e përjetuar çdo Pashkë. Është kjo, vazhdoi Ati i Shenjtë, që na siguron se Kisha mbetet e re:*

_Ajo jeton, sepse Krishti është i gjallë, me të vërtetë u ngjall. E përtërirë nga prania e Shpirtit Shenjt, ajo ecën përpara çdo ditë duke i çuar burrat e gratë tek Hyji i gjallë._

*Veprat e bamirësisë janë gjithashtu hapa të rëndësishme, që e shkëpusin besimtarin e Kishën nga darët e errësirës dhe e udhëheqin drejt jetës, drejt Zotit që na jep jetën me begati. Papa vërejti se Kisha katolike e këtyre anëve punon për të gjithë popullin jordanez, edhe për myslimanët e besimtarët e feve të tjera, si edhe për një numër të madh refugjatësh që ndodhen në Mbretërinë hashemite. Është shpresa, që shkon përtej kufijve të bashkësive të krishtera:*

_Kjo karakterizon të gjitha veprimtaritë tuaja apostolike  u tha Benedikti XVI të pranishmëve në katedralen greko-melkite të Shën Gjergjit në Aman  shumëllojshmëria dhe cilësia e të cilave vlerësohen shumë. Nga kopshtet e fëmijëve te shkollat e mesme, nga jetimoret te shtëpitë për të moshuarit, nga puna me refugjatët te akademia e muzikës, nga klinikat mjekësore dhe spitalet te dialogu ndërfetar dhe iniciativat kulturore, prania juaj në shoqëri është shenjë e mrekullueshme e shpresës, që na cilëson si të krishterë._

*Kjo shpresë ndihmon prindërit në edukimin e fëmijëve, para një shoqërie që ndjen pasojat negative të industrisë së argëtimit, e cila, pa shumë probleme, shfrytëzon pafajësinë dhe brishtësinë e zemrës së re. E Papa përfundoi me fjalë inkurajimi edhe për ata që përgatiten për meshtarë e për jetën rregulltare:*

_Të udhëhequr nga drita e Krishtit të ringjallur, të përflakur nga shpresa e Tij e të veshur nga e vërteta e dashuria e Tij, dëshmia juaj do të sjellë bekime të shumta për ata që do të takoni rrugës. Në fakt, kjo gjë vlen edhe për të gjithë të rinjtë jordanezë: mos kini frikë të jepni kontributin tuaj të urtë, të matur e plot respekt në jetën publike të mbretërisë. Zëri autentik i fesë gjithnjë do të sjellë bashkim, drejtësi, mirëkuptim e paqe!._

----------


## toni77_toni

*Zëri autentik i fesë sjell bashkim, drejtësi, mirëkuptim e paqe!: kështu Benedikti XVI përfaqësuesve të riteve katolike gjatë Mbrëmësoreve në Aman*

_Kishat e veçanta brenda Kishës universale  tha Papa Racinger  dëshmojnë për dinamizmin e rrugës së saj tokësore dhe nxjerrin në pah për të gjithë besimtarët thesarin e traditave shpirtërore, liturgjike dhe kishtare, që tregojnë mirësinë universale të Zotit e vullnetin e Tij, të shfaqur në krejt historinë, për ti tërhequr të gjithë brenda jetës së tij hyjnore._

----------


## toni77_toni

*Zëri autentik i fesë sjell bashkim, drejtësi, mirëkuptim e paqe!: kështu Benedikti XVI përfaqësuesve të riteve katolike gjatë Mbrëmësoreve në Aman*

_Ju shumëfishoni jehonën e shpalljes së parë të Ungjillit, gjallëroni kujtimet e lashta të veprave të Hyjit, bëni të pranishme hiret e tij të shëlbimit e përhapni sërish rrezen e parë të dritës së Pashkëve dhe dridhjen e flakëve të Rrëshajve._

----------


## toni77_toni

*Në Meshën e Amanit, Papa inkurajon të krishterët e, posaçërisht, gratë e Tokës Shenjte.*


*10.04.2009* 

*Përfundoi sot dita III e shtegtimit të Benediktit XVI në Jordani. Paradite Papa kremtoi Meshën Shenjte në Stadiumin ndërkombëtar të Amanit, në praninë e më se 30 mijë vetëve, ndërmjet të cilëve, të gjithë ipeshkvijtë e Lindjes së Mesme e një numër i madh besimtarësh të krishterë, ardhur nga të katër anët e Viseve Shenjte. Këtyre njerëzve, të lidhur fort me trojet e të parëve, Papa u drejtoi fjalë inkurajuese, duke uruar që guximi i Krishtit, Bariut tonë, ti frymëzojë çdo ditë në përpjekjet e tyre për të dhënë dëshminë e fesë së krishterë e për ta ruajtur praninë e Kishës gjatë ndryshimeve që pësojnë çdo ditë këto troje të lashta. 

Për hollësirat, të ndjekim shërbimin e të dërguarit të Radio Vatikanit, Pietro Koko, nga Amani:*

_"Ishte Festë e madhe sot në Aman për Meshën e kremtuar nga Benedikti XVI në stadiumin e qytetit. 30 mijë vetë mundën të gjejnë vend brenda strukturës sportive e të luten me Papën në këtë të dielë, Ditë e Zotit. Ishte rast edhe për ti shprehur gjithë gëzimin e mirënjohjen për praninë e tij e për inkurajimin e tij. U luta  tha Ati i Shenjtë  që Kisha në këto troje të përforcohet në shpresë e të marrë fuqi për dëshminë e saj nga Krishti i Ngjallur, Shëlbuesi i njerëzimit:


"I have long awaited this opportunity to stand before..._ 

_E prita gjatë mundësinë për të qenë para jush, si dëshmitar i Shëlbuesit të ngjallur, për tju inkurajuar të mos hiqni dorë nga feja, shpresa e dashuria, duke i qëndruar besnikë traditave të lashta e historisë tejet të veçantë të dëshmisë së krishterë, që ju lidh me kohën e Apostujve. Sepse e di që bashkësia katolike e këtushme është thellësisht e prekur nga vështirësitë e paqartësitë që kanë të bëjnë me të gjithë banorët e Lindjes së Mesme._

*Pikërisht për këto vështirësi foli, në fillim të kremtimit, Patriku Latin i Jeruzalemit, Fortlumturia e Tij, Fuad Tual, në përshëndetjen drejtuar Papës në emër të të gjithë jordanezëve, duke u bërë zëdhënës i të krishterëve e i myslimanëve, i asambleve të ipeshkvijve e të patrikëve të Tokës Shenjte dhe i të gjithë besimtarëve, ardhur nga vendet arabe fqinje.*

_Kemi dëshirë të zjarrtë ta përjetoni mikpritjen tonë arabo-jordaneze - pohoi Patriku e më pas, duke bërë shaka për seminaristët e Tokës Shenjte, tha se ndodhet para një problemi të vështirë, sepse seminari i Beit-Jala, për herë të parë, është tepër plot. Patriku Tual kujtoi edhe mijëra emigrantët, ardhur në Jordani, posaçërisht për punë, nga e gjithë Azia, si dhe miliona refugjatët, pjesa më e madhe palestinezë, të strehuar në këtë vend. E këtyre u shtohen edhe rreth një milion irakianë, ndërmjet të cilëve, 40 mijë të krishterë. Janë Kisha, së bashku me Karitasin, që u sigurojnë ndihmën e nevojshme materiale e shpirtërore. Një realitet që Papa e njeh mirë e nga i cili mori shtytjen për ti drejtuar një thirrje të fuqishme Kishës në Jordani:_

_"Fidelity to your Christian roots, fidelity to the Churchs mission...
Besnikëria ndaj rrënjëve tuaja të krishtera, besnikëria ndaj misionit të Kishës në Tokën Shenjte, kërkojnë nga ju një tip të veçantë guximi: guximin e bindjes së lindur nga feja personale, jo thjeshtë nga normat shoqërore ose nga traditat familjare; guximin për tu impenjuar në dialog e për të punuar krah për krah me të krishterët e tjerë, në shërbim të Ungjillit e në frymën e solidaritetit për të varfërin, të shpërngulurin, për të gjitha viktimat e tragjedive të thella njerëzore; guximin të ndërtoni ura të reja, për ta bërë të mundur takimin e frytshëm të njerëzve me fe e kultura të ndryshme, duke pasuruar kështu, indin e shoqërisë._ 

*Kjo  vijoi Ati i Shenjtë - do të thotë të japësh dëshminë e dashurisë, e cila na frymëzon të flijojmë edhe jetën në shërbim të të tjerëve, duke iu kundërvënë kështu mënyrave të mendimit, që përligjin shkatërrimin e jetëve të pafajshme. 
E temës së dashurisë, me të cilën na deshi Zoti, Benedikti XVI i kushtoi pjesën tjetër të homelisë, gjatë së cilës foli për thirrjen e familjes si dhe për dinjitetin e misionin e grave në planin e Hyjit. Pikërisht gratë Papa i kujtoi në mënyrë të veçantë, duke theksuar kontributin e tyre në mbrojtjen e fesë e të dashurisë në këto vise. Një numër i madh nënash të krishtera, rregulltaresh, mësuesesh e infermieresh  tha Papa - në mënyra të ndryshme, shkrinë gjithë jetën e tyre për paqen e dashurinë:*

_"Sadly, this God-given dignity and role of women has not always...
Për fat të keq, ky dinjitet e ky mision, që Hyji u dhuroi grave, nuk u kuptuan e nuk u vlerësuan gjithnjë aq sa duhet. Kisha e shoqëria, në tërësinë e saj, kanë arritur ta kuptojnë tashmë sa nevojë urgjente kemi për atë, që paraardhësi im, Papa Gjon Pali II, e quante karizëm profetike të grave (cfr Mulieris dignitatem, 29).
Karizëm kjo, që shprehet në aftësinë e grave për të dashur, për të qenë mësuese të mëshirës e ndërtimtare të paqes, transmetuese të ngrohtësisë e të humanitetit, në një botë e cila shumë shpesh e gjykon vlerën e njeriut me kriteret e akullta të shfrytëzimit e të përfitimit. Duke e dëshmuar publikisht respektin për gratë e për mbrojtjen e dinjitetit të çdo njeriu  përfundoi Papa  Kisha në Tokën Shenjte jep një ndihmesë të rëndësishme për zhvillimin e një kulture vërtetë njerëzore e për ndërtimin e qytetërimit të dashurisë"._

*Pas Meshës, Ati i Shenjtë shkoi në Vikariatin latin të Amanit ku drekoi me patrikët, ipeshkvijtë dhe me grupin që e shoqëron.
Pasdite, transferimi në Bethany beyond mbi lumin Jordan, për bekimin e gurëve të parë të Kishës së latinëve dhe të asaj të greko-melkitëve, në vendin ku, sipas traditës, është pagëzuar Krishti.* 

*Nesër paradite, më 11 maj, Papa do të niset nga Amani për në Izrael. Ju ftojmë të ndjekim së bashku ceremoninë e mirëseardhjes në aeroportin ndërkombëtar të Tel-Avivit, paradite- ndërsa pasdite, vizitën e mirësjelljeje presidentit izraelit në Pallatin presidencial të Jeruzalemit dhe atë në në Memorialin e Jad Vashemit .*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Mesha Shenjte ne Stadiumin Nderkombetar ne Aman*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Mesha Shenjtë në Stadiumin Nderkombëtar në Aman*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Papa në Betani përtej Jordanit bekon gurët e parë për dy kisha katolike*



*10.05.2009* 
*Vij me gëzim të madh në shpirt për të bekuar gurët e parë të dy kishave katolike që do të ndërtohen përtej lumit Jordan, një vend i shënuar nga shumë ngjarje të historisë biblike: me këto fjalë iu drejtua Papa besimtarëve dhe autoriteteve të pranishme sot pasdite në Betani përtej Jordanit, ku janë hapur kantieret për ndërtimin e dy kishave, të ritit latin e të ritit greko-melkit. Para se të ndalej, Benedikti XVI përshkoi krejt itinerarin arkeologjik të quajtur Baptism site (Vendi i Pagëzimit).*

*Betania përtej Jordanit, siç e shpjegoi vetë Ati i Shenjtë më pas, është vendi i profetit Elia. Pikërisht para Jerikos, afër me zonën ku ndodhej sot Papa, ujërat e Jordanit u hapën para Elisë, i cili u mor nga Zoti me karrocë zjarri. Këtu, Shpirti i Hyjit thirri Gjonin, birin e Zakarisë, për të predikuar kthimin në rrugën e Zotit. Shën Gjon Ungjilltari tregon se në këtë vend është takuar Jezusi me Shën Gjon Pagëzuesin. Këtu Jezusi, përmes Pagëzimit në lumin Jordan, u quajt Bir i dashur i Atit dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë i zbriti mbi krye në formën e një pëllumbi. Ndërtimi i kishave në këtë vend, merr prandaj një kuptim të veçantë:*

_Guri i parë i një kishe është simbol i Krishtit. Kisha mbështetet mbi Krishtin, mbahet prej Tij e nuk mund të ndahet prej Tij. Ai është baza e vetme për çdo bashkësi të krishterë, guri i gjallë, i hedhur nga ndërtuesit, por i çmuar në sytë e Zotit e, prej Hyjit, i zgjedhur si gur i këndit. Me Të, edhe ne jemi gurë të gjallë vënë një mbi një si ndërtesa shpirtërore, vend banese për Hyjin._

*Me ngritjen e këtyre dy kishave në Betani përtej Jordanit, Kisha Katolike dëshiron të tregojë vendosmërinë për të qëndruar në Tokën Shenjte e për ta vazhduar misionin e saj, në një çast kur konfliktet e kushtet e jetesës i detyrojnë të krishterët të emigrojnë. Kisha, tha Papa, është në Krishtin një bashkësi jete të re, një realitet dinamik hiri që vjen prej Tij. Përmes Kishës, Krishti pastron zemrat, shndrit mendjet, na bashkon me Atin e na udhëheq ta jetojmë dashurinë e krishterë. E në Kishë, vazhdoi Ati i Shenjtë duke iu referuar vendit ku u pagëzua Jezusi, hyjmë përmes Pagëzimit:*

_Lumi Jordan ju kujtoftë gjithnjë se jeni larë me ujin e Pagëzimit e jeni bërë anëtarë të familjes së Jezusit. Jeta juaj, duke iu bindur fjalës së Tij, është shndërruar sipas shembëlltyrës e ngjashmërisë me Të. Në përpjekjen për ti qëndruar besnikë impenjimit të Pagëzimit për tu kthyer në rrugën e Zotit, për ta dëshmuar e për të kryer misionin e krishterë, ta dini se përforcoheni nga dhurata e Shpirtit Shenjt._

*Benedikti XVI kujtoi se për shekuj me radhë njerëzit kanë ardhur si shtegtarë në këtë vend, për tu pagëzuar e për të ndërruar mënyrën e jetesës. Përmendi shtegtaren Egjeri, të mirënjohur në këto anë, e pikërisht për të kryer sa më mirë impenjimet, që të krishterët marrin me Pagëzimin, për tu sjellë sipas agapes apo dashurisë së krishterë, Papa këshilloi:*

_Nxisni dialogun e mirëkuptimin në shoqërinë civile, sidomos kur kërkoni të drejtat tuaja të ligjshme. Në Lindjen e Mesme, të shënuar nga vuajtja tragjike, nga vite dhune e çështje të pazgjidhura, të krishterët janë të thirrur të japin kontributin e tyre për pajtimin e paqen me anë të faljes e bujarisë, të frymëzuar nga shembulli i Jezusit._

*Bekimi i gurëve të kishave katolike, njëra e ritit latin e tjetra e ritit greko-melkit, u parapri nga Formula e Pagëzimit dhe nga Atyna në arabisht.*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Papa bën thirrje për vëllazërim gjatë vizitës në xhami* 


*Kreu i Vatikanit vuri theksin te rreziku i përdorimit të besimit fetar për qëllime politike 

Në ditën e dytë të vizitës në Jordani, Gjatë një takimi me liderë të lartë myslimanë Papa Benedikti XVI vuri theksin te rreziku i përdorimit të besimit fetar për qëllime politike. Gjatë fjalës së mbajtur në Xhaminë e Mbretit Hysen në Aman, kreu i Selisë së Shenjtë vërejti se besimi fetar ishte një forcë e së mirës, por se "manipulimi" i saj shkaktonte dasi, madje edhe dhunë. Gjatë ditës së tetë të këtij turi vizitash në Lindjen e Mesme Papa ka në plan të vizitojë edhe Izraelin dhe Bregun Perëndimor.

Sipas analistëve, qëllimi kryesor i vizitës është përmirësimi i raporteve me botën islame, të përkeqësuara sidomos në çastin kur një fjalimi i tij në vitin 2006 ngjalli mërinë e komunitetit botëror mysliman. Disa grupe në Jordani i kanë kërkuar madje të kërkojë falje publike për atë fjalim, në të cilin citonte një studiues mesjetar që kritikonte Muhametin. Por Papa Benedikti kërkoi ndjesë publikisht që në atë kohë dhe nuk ndali te incidenti i pakëndshëm gjatë fjalës në Xhaminë e Amanit. 

Gjatë këtij turi udhëtimesh Papa po bën gjithçka duhet për të treguar se Kisha Katolike ka synim afrimin mes dy besimeve në të gjitha ato pika që i largojnë nga njëri-tjetri. Gjatë fjalimit në Xhaminë e Amanit, Papa Benedikti u bëri thirrje myslimanëve dhe të krishterëve të Jordanisë të bashkëpunonin për të çuar përpara shoqërinë. "Disa mendojnë se besimi fetar është domosdoshmërisht shkak përçarjeje në botën tonë, kështu që argumentojnë se sa më pak vëmendje ti kushtohet besimit më sferën publike, aq më mirë është", tha Papa. "Sigurisht, kontradiktat e tensioneve mes pasuesve të traditave të ndryshme fetare, për fat të keq, nuk mund të mohohen. Gjithsesi, a nuk duhet të mendojmë një çast se është shpesh manipulimi ideologjik i besimit fetar, shpesh për qëllime politike, katalizatori i vërtetë i tensioneve dhe dasive, që ndonjëherë shtyhen edhe deri te vrapimet e dhunshme?".

Me të mbërritur në Aman, ditën e premte, numri një i Kishës Katolike e përkufizoi veten si "një pelegrin të paqes" dhe nënvizoi "respektin e thellë" ndaj islamit. Papa 82-vjeçar nuk la pa nënvizuar edhe "respektin e Jordanisë ndaj besimit fetar".

Vizita e Papa Benediktit ka qëllim mbështetjen e komunitetit të krishterë të Lindjes së Mesme dhe kontributin në përmirësimin e dialogut me myslimanëve dhe hebrenjve. Gjithsesi, ashtu si në rastin e vitit 2006, kur ndezi mërinë e myslimanëve përmes fjalimit të tij, kësaj here Papa ka nxitur mërinë e hebrenjve duke mos miratuar shkishërimin e një peshkopi që pak kohë më parë mohoi Holokaustin. 

gazeta shqipetare.*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Duke u larguar nga Jordania;* 
*Papa u bëri thirrje të krishterëve e myslimanëve për dialog e paqe në Lindjen e Mesme.*




*11.05.2009* 
*Sot paradite Benedikti XVI përfundoi etapën e parë jordaneze të shtegtimit të tij në Tokën Shenjte. Ceremonia e lamtumirës u zhvillua në aeroportin Queen Alia të Amanit.* 

*Paqe e prosperitet: është urimi i Papës për popullin jordanez, të cilin e falënderoi nga zemra për mikpritjen. Më pas rikujtoi çastet kryesore të vizitës së tij në këto troje. 

Edhe Mbreti Abdullah II, në përshëndetjen e rastit, e falënderoi Papën për nderin që i bëri Jordanisë me këtë vizitë dhe uroi të forcohet dialogu ndërmjet të krishterëve e myslimanëve.*

*E fuqishme thirrja e Benediktit XVI për dialog e tolerancë:*


*Dëshiroj ti inkurajoj të gjithë jordanezët, si të krishterët, ashtu edhe myslimanët, për të ndërtuar mbi themelet e tolerancës fetare, që i bën të aftë anëtarët e bashkësive të ndryshme të jetojnë së bashku në paqe e në respekt reciprok. Papa e lavdëroi Mbretin Abdullah II për impenjimin e tij në promovimin e dialogut ndërfetar. I shprehu edhe mirënjohjen për kujdesin që tregon ndaj bashkësisë së krishterë në Jordani. Kjo frymë  theksoi Benedikti XVI  jo vetëm që i ndihmon anëtarët e bashkësive të ndryshme etnike të këtij vendi të jetojnë së bashku në paqe e harmoni, por kontribuon edhe në nismat politike largpamëse për mbrojtjen e paqes në Jordani e në mbarë Lindjen e Mesme. Në vijim Ati i Shenjtë rikujtoi të gjitha etapat e shtegtimit në këtë vend:*



_"Një ditë posaçërisht e ndritshme, ndërmjet ditëve që po jetoj  pohoi Benedikti XVI  ishte ajo e vizitës në Xhaminë al-Husein bin Talal, ku pata kënaqësinë të takohem me prijësit fetarë myslimanë"._ 

*E ishte gëzim i veçantë  vijoi Papa - që mu krijuan mundësitë për të marrë pjesë në fillimin e disa nismave të rëndësishme, të promovuara nga bashkësia katolike në Jordani, duke filluar nga krahu i ri i ndërtesës në qendrën Mbretëresha e Paqes, që bën të lindin shpresa të mëdha për njerëzit me vështirësi të ndryshme, për të kujtuar, më pas, dy Kishat që do të ndërtohen në Betani, të cilat do tu krijojnë bashkësive përkatëse mundësitë të presin shtegtarët e të thellojnë punën për edukimin shpirtëror të besimtarëve, që do të luten në këtë vend shenjt. Së fundi, Papa foli për Universitetin e Madabasë, që do të japë një kontribut të çmuar për formimin e të rinjve të traditave të ndryshme, në shërbim të modelimit të ardhmërisë së shoqërisë civile.
Më pas Benedikti XVI u rikthye tek domethënia e këtij shtegtimi apostolik:*

_Të dashur miq  shpjegoi  siç e dini, erdha në Jordani si shtegtar e si bari, prandaj mund të them se, ndërmjet ngjarjeve të shumta, në kujtesën time do të mbten të pashlyeshme sidomos vizitat në viset e shenjta dhe çastet e lutjes, që kremtuam së bashku. E këtu u shprehu mirënjohjen e mbarë Kishës atyre që i ruajnë vendet e shtegtimit, duke falënderuar njerëzit e shumtë, të cilët kontribuan në përgatitjen e Mbrëmësoreve në Katedralen e Shën Gjergjit e të Meshës të së dielës në Stadiumin Ndërkombëtar të Amanit:
It was truly a joy for me to experience_

*Ishte gëzim i veçantë për mua të marr pjesë në këto kremtime të Kohës së Pashkëve së bashku me besimtarët katolikë të traditave të ndryshme, të bërë një në bashkimin me Kishën e në dëshmimin e Krishtit  tha Papa - dhe i inkurajoi të gjithë së bashku ti mbajnë premtimet e gurrës së Pagëzimit, duke u kujtuar se edhe vetë Krishti u pagëzua nga Gjoni në ujërat e lumit Jordan.*

*Nga ana e tij, Mbreti Abdullah II nënvizoi posaçërisht rëndësinë e vizitës së Papës:*


_Ka rëndësi jetike  pohoi sovrani  të vijojmë dialogun e respektit, që tashmë e kemi filluar  e në vijim ritheksoi impenjimin në të gjitha nivelet për përhapjen e mirëkuptimit, posaçërisht në mjediset e të rinjve. Ka shumë rëndësi  tha në përfundim  që ne, besimtarët, ti ndajmë së bashku pasuritë morale të feve tona, në mënyrë që të mund të takohemi për të shëruar plagët e njerëzimit e për të krijuar një botë më të mirë për të gjithë._

----------

